# Eaton 750 transaxle will not drive



## Tony Loving (Feb 25, 2018)

can anyone help, no drive, full of oil. been out of commision for aolng time, do you have to bleed them or anything like that ,it has a little bit of drive in forward but nothing much, valve seems to be engaging both ways properly no worn linkages , there is no return flows of oil to the reservoir . Eaton 750 transaxle in a ST140 Bolens mower mod 3114ha serial 0200230 1988-1989 year mod thank you Tony.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Tough issue, you have an albatross built after Bolins was no longer a high end product and became a recognized name only in the low end consumer garden tractor and mower market.

Parts for rebuilding the light duty consumer Eaton 750 are no longer available. You may be able to locate a serviceable replacement on Ebay, but I would not spend the money because this is not a reliable unit.


----------

